# Starting a 10 gallon saltwater tank in september, want advice



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi I have been fairly active in the freshwater side of keeping aquariums on this forum and I would like to try saltwater. Unfortunately, I will be at school when doing this and my school only allows up to a 10 gallon aquarium so that is what I am working with.

What I want to know is basically what is a good beginner setup in terms of equipment (lights, filters, etc). Also I would like to avoid using ro/di water which as far as I have heard is commonly used in a saltwater aquarium, so I guess basically I am asking if it is necessary or not. And lastly I want to know what fish I can have (although I will probably do single species) and roughly a total of about 70 - 75% stocking (how many fish total) that I can put i nthe aquarium. 

Also any and all advice is welcome and I appreciate any and all feedback in advance, ty


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

I use the techniques in the link in my signature only using macro algaes instead of plants for marine systems.

For salt I also use the diy two part to maintain cal/alk/mag for corraline growth.


You might take a look at those methods.

my .02


----------



## Jmoquarium (Mar 31, 2012)

Do your research I did this starting in may and mine has had fish sine the beginning of June and it is healthy. It is not easy tho and the most fish you could have in that size are 3 and that's pushing it. It's expensive to do also you can't cheap out. Since its at school you should also look into automatic lights and feeders. It's something you can enjoy though. Look up videos about it on YouTube. Some videos by someone called quaqua or something are very good


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

I have everything I need to set this up when I go to school in September. Also not exactly sure why automatic lights and feeders are necessary since the tank will be in NH with me. It is going to be a FOWLR build with Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Red Spotted Goby and one Saltwater Aquarium Fish for Marine Aquariums: Firefish


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Automatic lights and feeders are for those that don't wish to mess with the tank, and make it as automated as possible.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Ok, I gotcha. I will look up the prices for them and if I can get one somewhat on the cheaper end, I will definetly consider automatic feeders. I will probably just get a timer for lights however.

As far as what I need here is what I picked up/had, so that you guys can tell me if I missed anything.

-tank
-heater
-50 lb bag of instant ocean salt
-prime
-marineland penguin 150 biowheel filter
-Marine Buffer

what will be picked up in NH
-sand
-testing kit
-live rock

Anything that I am missing?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Refractometer or Hydrometer. Lights


----------



## JohnniGade (Dec 22, 2011)

I just used a normalt filter with some bio-balls in it, combined with two circulator pumps.


----------



## jbrown5217 (Nov 9, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> Refractometer or Hydrometer. Lights


I do have a hydrometer and for lights I have a T8 10k 8 watt light.


----------

